# Need help picking a pair of boots



## midwestrebel (Apr 18, 2017)

Alright so I'm a beginner rider, but I love it so much and am looking to long term invest in it and such. I ride my neighbor's horse(s) and she has a pair of Ariat boots she's given me because they no longer fit her. I want to get another pair of my own, I'm not completely sure what kind she gave me, but they just stay at her place. I don't show or anything, just leisurely ride in a round pen and on trails when the ground decides to not be quick sand for horses. I was wondering what people recommend for this type of riding, I was looking to purchase another Ariat pair, but I'm open to any suggestions. I'm not sure what it's worth, but I like the Heritage R toe and Legend.

Please help give some advice, anything would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

I really like Ariats. I have problems with finding comfortable shoes. I think it's because my feet are so small it's hard to carry around an adult body on feet that are smaller than most 13-year-olds. Anyway, the pair of Ariats I have are about 6 years old and still in decent shape. They're pretty banged up on the outside, but they have gone through a lot because I only had those pair of boots for 6 years. So anytime I went to the barn on they went. They have been through mud, being stepped on, etc and I still can wear them. The left one is starting to wear so I plan on buying new ones soon, but considering all they have been through I think they have held up very well. And they are so comfortable. They are one of the few pairs of shoes I can stand in all day and not have sore feet by the end of the day.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Go try on a few pairs if you can (like at Boot Barn!) and find ones that are comfortable for you and that you like. There's no right or wrong answer for boots.  I've had Ariats, Justins, Durangos and a few other off brands; I've had ropers, snip toes, broad toes, round toes, ropers, packers, buckaroos ... they have all worked out just fine. Can't say any brand had out lasted any other, but I knows other's experiences have differed.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I have wide feet and Ariat is about the only western boot maker which accommodates that. I would only make sure the soles are slick and they have good riding heels.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I have a 30 year old pair on Tony Lamas and a 2 year old pair of Ariats. Both are comfortable, but I find now that I'm older (almost 60) I prefer wearing a simple pair of chukka-style boots when working or riding. They support my feet much better than the cowboy boots. I will say that I paid over $300 for the Tony Lamas 30 years ago - they aren't cheap and they last forever and are VERY comfortable if I wear them often enough to keep them supple. Right now they have stiffened up a bit from lack of use. The Ariats were under $200 and get worn a lot more often because I'm more inclined to not worry about getting them beat up. My chukka-style boots? $30 bucks, and if I hose them off, they look like new. And I wear them almost all day every weekend or evening when I'm working the horses.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I guess what I'm trying to say is you don't have to spend a lot of money. Your own feet are as important as the horse's, so wear what works for you!


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

I will say I'm on team Ariat. They seem to be all hubby and I ever buy, we just gravitate toward them. They always seem to have the look and feel I like and hold up so well. I have a pair I've had for at least 5 years and worn nearly every day that are just barely starting to look disheveled, but I have been treating them a bit rougher than usual too, since I got a new pair of every day boots a couple years ago. A good clean and polish should perk them back up nicely.

I also have a pair of Durango boots that are looking so rough, but are still together. Had them nearly 10 years. Still work great as barn boots.

I bought a pair of Tony Llamas to wear with my wedding dress, and I like them... but they're not my favorite. I don't wear them often.

Justin is another good go to brand. I am still using a black pair to show in that are well over 25 years old.

I do agree with Kewpalace though... Boots tend to be boots. But it all depends on what you like and how they feel. I just happen to really like the feel of Ariat. I will suggest though, not getting boots with the foam sole and heal... they just wear down flat.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

So, the ideas are great so far but my question is...
*How old are you?*
The reason for this is I have a feeling you are young, very much still growing...
It is fine to purchase another pair of boots, but if you are still in the growing years you are probably going to outgrow before you wear out any "new" boot you buy now.
I will actually say if you are not done growing...
_Save Your Money...._
Look and dream about your next pair of boots, save your money and buy boots you are comfortable riding and more importantly walking in cause unless you own the horses you won't be riding as much as you like.
_Boots comfortable to walk in though *are* a super investment too... :smile:_
There though is not much point in buying a boot you will outgrow quickly if you have a boot you can wear right now.
For many of us summer is now nearly here and wearing "hot" boots all the time is not pleasant, _honestly_.
Enjoy the boots given to you to wear and look around at the many beautiful styles and decide what you want...then when the boots you now have get tight...
Go Buy What You Really Want!! :smile:
Buy what is comfortable for your feet to be in for long periods of time so you can enjoy wearing them not just "at the barn" but going out when wearing a pair of jeans, or even a skirt if you wish.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My favorites are the Justin Gypsy's but some people don't like them because they are short. I think they are as comfortable as sneakers though. I had a pair of ariats that I wore until the soles came off, they were lace-ups. They hurt my feet badly until I walked in a creek and wore them wet for a few hours. Then they were perfect...


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Until 1990 I only wore Nocona boots, then Justin bought them and ruined them. Then I discovered Olathe boots, they were great, then they sold out. Then I was turned on to Ariat in about '02 or '03, and I haven't owned a different brand since.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

After a long & painful search, I had to write off my formerly-favorite Ariats. Every pair I tried was super narrow and had too high an arch for me. Ended up with another pair of Justin BentRail.


Definitely suggest going to a Boot Barn or Cavender's or some other western type store to try on a bunch of styles and brands, if at all possible!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Cynical25 said:


> After a long & painful search, I had to write off my formerly-favorite Ariats. Every pair I tried was super narrow and had too high an arch for me. Ended up with another pair of Justin BentRail.
> 
> 
> Definitely suggest going to a Boot Barn or Cavender's or some other western type store to try on a bunch of styles and brands, if at all possible!


Good idea ^

Ariat makes wide sizes, unlike most others. But you get a much smaller selection. I cannot wear B width shoes (or rather, will not) so I've looked into this.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I love my HH Packers. I call them my "cowboy bedroom slippers" they're so comfy.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have these too, both are by Double-H.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

My mom recently got a pair like these^^^ I'm pretty jealous.


----------



## midwestrebel (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies so far!! The closest thing I have near me is called South40, I have yet to check it out and recently got my license and am excited to have an opportunity to go now!! Yes, I may be young, but I'm pretty sure I'm done growing. I've flat lined at about 5'4" and also have been a size 9, 9.5, 10 for the past few years. It depends on the shoe. I noticed today that the boots I was given were a 9B, so at least that helps me for Ariat sizing, definitely looking forward to seeing what South40 has and I'll see if I can find a Boot Barn in my area or something of the sort!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I have these too, both are by Double-H.


These were the ones I had. Two pairs. LOVED them!! Want another pair, but can't really justify it right now, LOL ...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

@Dreamcatcher Arabians are those comfortable for wide feet?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> @Dreamcatcher Arabians are those comfortable for wide feet?


YES! The joke around my house is that I could wear the boxes. I have 3 issues with boot fit, 1 is wide foot and the other is very high insteps and that makes a lace up almost mandatory. The 3rd issue is that I had one of my feet crushed several years ago and pull ons have to be JUST SO or I can't even get them on that foot. So these boots support my arches, have plenty of room in the toe box (and if the women's don't fit, go to the men's, they have a few more width choices) and I can walk and ride and do barn work all day in them.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

kewpalace said:


> These were the ones I had. Two pairs. LOVED them!! Want another pair, but can't really justify it right now, LOL ...


I can't justify anything else. These fit so well and are so comfy, I just keep buying them. I have the oldest pair for barn boots, the next oldest for every day and the brand new in mint condition ones for showing. And I just keep rotating them through.


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

I really love my Ariats, but everyone's feet are different. I agree with the poster who recommended going to a big store and trying on different boots.


----------



## Triumvirate (Jan 24, 2015)

Yeah definitely go to a store and try on different boots because what might fit great on someone else's foot may be awful on your feet. For example, a lot of posters here suggested Ariats but for me Ariats don't fit my feet that well. I have small, narrow feet with a high arch and my Justin's fit that amazingly well. I own a pair of the Justin Gypsy's and a pair of Tony Lama's and those fit really really well too. 

I do have a cowboy style Twisted X steel toe that I bought online without trying on any of that brand before hand and while it is hands down one of the most comfortable boots I've ever worn (didn't even hurt to break in), the boot was big on my foot even though it was the same size as my other boots and it really wore down fast too.


----------

